# Canon Pixma MP63 - Fehler "B200"



## Flenor Eldar (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,

habe mit meinem Drucker einem Canon Pixma MP630 ein riesiges Problem das ich seit längerem nicht weg bekomme 
Jedes mal beim einschalten, kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit der bezeichnung "B200"...

Wie kriege ich diesen Fehler wieder weg?
Habe leider keine Garantie mehr 

MfG F.E.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Dezember 2011)

SHIT, sagt blos ihr kennt das Problem nicht????


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Da würd ich Canon mal kontaktieren, sofern nicht hinten im Handbuch im Anhang der Fehlercode beschrieben wird.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (31. Dezember 2011)

Morgen^^

Also i-was stand da schon drinn, is aber ne Weile her als ich es gelesen hab und so früh muss ich sagen keine Ahnung mehr...
Erinner mich nur noch daran, das i-etwas drinn stand von Stecker ziehen 20sek. warten und mehr glaub nicht mehr :/
Ich schau noch einmal und Danke für die Hilfe


----------

